# 10 weeks old growling and biting at the end of a walk



## sampathk1 (May 20, 2019)

We got a new male puppy at 8+ weeks old. He is now 10 weeks. We are worried about two issues. 

1. Refuses to walk beyond our driveway most of the times. I saw some posts on that... will work on that. 

2. More important concern is when he gets back to our drive after either a short or long walk, he growls and jumps on us as if he wants to bite us hard. I am able to catch him from behind, would hold him and he will stop, But, this is very difficult for my wife and my kids. 

We are first time dog owners. Like many, we thought it is going to be real fun with a puppy even though we also knew it is not going to be easy with a puppy... Any practical tips, suggestions? Thank You!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like he is quite worried about going off the drive and when he does gets silly and playful when he gets back to his safe zone. He is only a baby so just take a step back and take things at his pace - at 10 weeks many pups will not have completed their jabs so will barely be going out at all. To get him used to sights and sounds carry him around to look at what is going on.


----------

